# Kliche Overdrive



## JetFixxxer (Apr 11, 2020)

Awaiting a few parts to finish.


----------



## Barry (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm guessing one of those missing parts is a footswitch! Looks great so far! Are you going to swap the DC jack to add the battery?


----------



## JetFixxxer (Apr 12, 2020)

Not sure if I'm going add the battery..


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 12, 2020)

LoL!  Great artwork! 
Clean build inside.  I highly recommend scraping the paint away on the inside around the pot and jack holes.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Apr 12, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> LoL!  Great artwork!
> Clean build inside.  I highly recommend scraping the paint away on the inside around the pot and jack holes.


Great recommendation!


----------



## JetFixxxer (Apr 25, 2020)

Finished along with another muzzle.


----------

